# Bitsy wearing earrings



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

My daughter put these fake earrings that we bought in the halloween section on Bitsy!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

hahahaha....... those are cute!!! da girl got BLING!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So cute...


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha very cute. She looks like a rock star.


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Too cute!!


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

lol  
thanks!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

So cute!!! Such a little Diva. She looks like she likes them


----------

